# Magic O Prices, how much



## ozman (Aug 22, 2001)

I've done a search on prices for magic with now real answers. How much such I be paying for it. I will be doing apt. complex, Ive heard so many good things about magic O that I think thats what I will go with. 

but how much will I pay by the ton


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This was originally posted by Dino in June:

While it will vary somewhat from market to market I can tell you what it sells for in my area. 50 lb bags of magic will be about 12.00 per bag with pallet and multi pallet discounts. Bulk salt will be in the 8.00 per ton range coated.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The cost of magic is 3.00 per gallon with 8 gallons per ton needed. So the cost would be about 25.00 per ton on top of the cost of the salt. Salt will run about 50-60 a ton. So your final cost will be about 75-85 a ton for magic coated salt. The other trick is to find someone in your area that will spray your pile of salt. My bet is that you will have to have at least a 25 ton minimum. Even with 300 units, I doubt you would use much more than 25 tons for the season.
So you may be better off buying totes from John Parker at Taconic Maint. and spraying the pile yourself.
Dino


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I would like to get my hands on a drum of the magic syrup but there isn't any dealers around me ( N.W. Ohio ) and I really don't want to drive to N.Y. just to get it. and shipping a drum would cost alot


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Magic Pricing*

Just give us a ring and we will be happy to give you pricing on bulk treated salt with magic,liquid magic and bagged treated salt with Magic in 25lb and 50lb bags.We are looking to set up additional distributors as well so if you also have an interest in that i can get the info to you.
Our number is 845-485-4200
John Parker


----------

